# 2000 Impala- head unit install



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Ok, dont have the car yet so i havent looked to see whats involved. Its just a basice car with no onstar or bose or anything. Just wondering if its worth it to try to install an aftermarket cd player. Or if its more trouble than its worth.


----------



## fourdrvet (Jun 17, 2005)

hu 

trim kit

harness

antenna adapter 


and GO


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

well i looked up a harness on ebay and it said you had to relocate the stock radio in the trunk and run the wires all the way back. Sounds like a major PITA.


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

I use a peripheral GMCO, pac makes one I don't remember the model number something like a gm-ah24, the retail anywhere from $89-129. 
there is also a T-Harness on the market that allows you to relocate the radio in the trunk, and these can run up to $50.

that model impala may have a factory amp, if you want to use it be sure and hook up the remote turn on, if you want to bypass it, you will have to run new wires to the trunk. the amp is easy to see if it has one, it should be on the rear deck mounted upside down.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

the reason why you have to put the radio in the back is cause if the oil light reset.. on my 2000 i ran it with out the stock deck and got tired of taking out the radio and replugin the stock just for the engine light...so this is what i did..instead of buying a 200 harnest i got the stock wires from the dash and extended them to the truck..cost me like $20 to do..then rewired the stereo and speakers, reason for rewiring was cause i didn't want to use the stock amp..the stock amp will blow out with an aftermarket deck..has to do with something with the ohms or watts of the new deck and the old stock one..


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Check out

newimpala.com

or the "how to" section of 

impalahq.com

:biggrin:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Dec 31 2006, 06:44 AM~6868948
> *the reason why you have to put the radio in the back is cause if the oil light reset.. on my 2000 i ran it with out the stock deck and got tired of taking out the radio and replugin the stock just for the engine light...so this is what i did..instead of buying a 200 harnest i got the stock wires from the dash and extended them to the truck..cost me like $20 to do..then rewired the stereo and speakers, reason for rewiring was cause i didn't want to use the stock amp..the stock amp will blow out with an aftermarket deck..has to do with something with the ohms or watts of the new deck and the old stock one..
> *


This one is a bare bones model, its just am/fm and has no amp. Plus you cant go thru the radio to change settings on the car like you can with the higher end models. So i wonder if it really has anything running thru the radio on this model?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 31 2006, 03:22 PM~6870418
> *This one is a bare bones model, its just am/fm and has no amp. Plus you cant go thru the radio to change settings on the car like you can with the higher end models. So i wonder if it really has anything running thru the radio on this model?
> *


you only need the radio to reset the oil light..when i took the radio out of mine everything worked, keyless entry, door chime...just got tires of pulling the deck out to reset the oil light


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 3 2007, 08:23 AM~6889465
> *you only need the radio to reset the oil light..when i took the radio out of mine everything worked, keyless entry, door chime...just got tires of pulling the deck out to reset the oil light
> *


all you have to do to reset the oil light is turn the car to "on" and pump the gas 3 times in 5 seconds.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 3 2007, 10:43 AM~6890001
> *all you have to do to reset the oil light is turn the car to "on" and pump the gas 3 times in 5 seconds.
> *


not on the new impalas.you hold the on button for 10 sec and a menu pops up gives you options to chage the fob horn the way doors lock, key less entry program and lets you reset the oil light..thats the only reason you need to relocate to the truck the deck


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 4 2007, 08:16 AM~6899421
> *not on the new impalas.you hold the on button for 10 sec and a menu pops up gives you options to chage the fob horn the way doors lock, key less entry program and lets you reset the oil light..thats the only reason you need to relocate to the truck the deck
> *


thats not what it says in the owners manual. It says you can do it both ways. And the same with the tire pressure gauge. This car has a basic radio and you cant do any of that thru the radio.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I did it on a 99-01, somewhere in there, can't remember exactly, it was just a basic, normal install.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 4 2007, 10:54 AM~6900094
> *thats not what it says in the owners manual. It says you can do it both ways. And the same with the tire pressure gauge. This car has a basic radio and you cant do any of that thru the radio.
> *


fuck it then thats the only reasons why you need the deck for the resets...since you can do with out them....you all good then


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan+Jan 4 2007, 01:29 PM~6901184-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea i just need to find a normal harness or wiring diagram. All of the harnesses i saw advertised for it were 50-100. Im sure theres a regular one that would work.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

I just had my boy go to Best buy and pic up the wiring harness and install kit. He never installed anything, so I did it for him. I honestly don't remember much about it, just a simple wire it up at the kitchen table, go out and remove the old radio, plug in the new one, put the dash back together. No problems at all.


----------



## purplemonte (Mar 3, 2006)

youre straight with a 2000. just basic install. i dont think impalas need the door chime interface until '02


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Jan 5 2007, 03:34 AM~6908341
> *Do you remember if you found a basic harness for it or was it one of the 50-100 ones?
> 
> Yea i just need to find a normal harness or wiring diagram. All of the harnesses i saw advertised for it were 50-100. Im sure theres a regular one that would work.
> *


there is one basic hardness...i payed like $12 for it..go to a beat shop and buy it or i can find out the exact price and get it 4 you and ship it to you.


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 6 2007, 05:20 AM~6918052
> *there is one basic hardness...i payed like $12 for it..go to a beat shop and buy it or i can find out the exact price and get it 4 you and ship it to you.
> *


cool, i will go take a look. I was just going by the info i found online.


----------

